# Worst burns or cuts you have ever had?



## Hermes7792 (Oct 18, 2011)

I wanna hear some stories of the worst burns and cuts you have ever had(from the kitchen)!


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 18, 2011)

how about while buffing a knife out?


----------



## Hermes7792 (Oct 18, 2011)

tgraypots said:


> how about while buffing a knife out?


 
I think I saw that on your blog, you stabbed your hand right? irate1:


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 18, 2011)

kinda.....the buffing belt broke and threw the knife into my hand.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats crazy! I have managed to avoid any lasting kitchen injury. Seriously, no big cuts to speak of.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 18, 2011)

I've burned myself so many times I can hardly count. Instead of war stories I'd like to highly recommend Silvadone. A must have in any pro kitchen.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 18, 2011)

4" slice across my left palm from the spine of a new house knife, should have gotten stitches but it stuck together eventually.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a new server once, who did not compain about anything, one of the hardest workers I have ever seen. I took some plates from the expo line and and gave them to her to deliver. Later on I noticed her in the break room crying...I approached her to see what was wrong and noticed severe burns on her forearms from where the plates had rested while she delivered the food. She kept her composure, delivered the food all the while getting burned. I felt like a complete jerk. (servers usually just cussed at me when they were too hot.)


----------



## mdoublestack (Oct 18, 2011)

On Saturday, i went to move a chicken breast frying in plugra butter in a small cast iron crock from the stove to the oven, somehow slipped from my tongs - ugh - and poured 5 oz of 400 degree brown butter on my left hand - its a bad scene. So, um where can i get Silvadene?


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 18, 2011)

Nothing too serious for me, only had to go to hospital once. I was peeling a really big turnip and rather stupidly I was peeling it like it was a giant potato if you can visualise that. This was a very hard turnip so it took quite a lot of force with the paring knife to peel it Unfortunately for me I didn't realise there was a big mushy bit at one side so the knife went straight through it into my thumb. Had about a 4 inch long cut the whole way down my thumb. That was the worst one I think


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 18, 2011)

i fixed the slight heel mis-grind on my Kochi the other night and received a phone call while i was polishing with a fingerstone. i lost a good portion of the pad of my index finger. i'm glad super glue exists, otherwise i'd be hurting. that's probably my worst knife related cut in general. in the kitchen, the worst thing i did was cut a big chunk of my thumb off while cutting some onions. that also happened when my phone rang and i was startled. perhaps i should start putting my phone on silent. no bad burns in the kitchen, though i've gotten plenty of blisters. i once grabbed a soldering iron that i thought was unplugged by the barrel (what a stupid, stupid thing: you definitely treat every soldering iron like they are hot, after that), and i've never had any burn from preparing food that compared to that.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 18, 2011)

cut my thumb all the way to the bone from the end, cut the tip of my index finger off.
put my forearm into a bar of steel just out of the forge-2000f+ got a 3rd degree burn from that.
Del


----------



## Chef Niloc (Oct 18, 2011)

Broken bottle on the dish bord


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 18, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Broken bottle on the dish bord


 
heh, that reminds me of a gouge i'd forgotten, which happened when a wine glass broke when i was washing it, and the stem went into my palm. that wasn't fun.


----------



## The Edge (Oct 18, 2011)

Back when I was cooking, I was cleaning the griddle with oil and a charcoal brick after working a double shift. Wasn't paying too much attention, and when someone started talking to me, I didn't stop when I turned to talk to them. Hit the backslash, and had both my hands covered in oil. Immediate blisters, but after the initial 5 seconds of burning, my hands went numb. Too bad they didn't stay that way for the next week and a half. It hurt to do just about anything, and I think my coworkers laughed when I had to reach into the steam bath to grab anything.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 18, 2011)

I was sharpening my knife when a server reached into my cooler, were they apparently had their &%^$ing lunch and hit my elbow with the door, which in turn cut off my right hand pinky at the first joint. I turned around and started screaming at him for being on the line,while at the same time waving my hand at him and covering him with blood. He ran screaming from the restaurant and we never saw him again. Apparently it was Ramadan and he was breaking his fast, when I the catholic covered him in unclean infidel blood. I didn't know. I was just pissed he was on my line and cut my finger off. He was there for 8 years. went to the emergency room after I got the rush done. about an hour later. Had a beautiful Spanish doctor sewed my finger back on and life was good. 
Seven years later I was working on Thanksgiving day and cut off the first joint of my middle finger using a dull, filthy serrated house knife while cutting a bagel of all things. I went to a different emergency room across town and the same beautiful Spanish doctor was there and this time she also used some sort of glue to hold the flesh on. and life was good. She did tell me to get out of this business or it was going to kill me. little did she know a couple of years later it actually did.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 18, 2011)

Took off the end of my left thumb, just missed bone, but took it off about halfway up the nail. I found the piece stuck on the side of the knife, taped it back on and continued what I was doing, then went to the doctor two days later and found out the piece was not aligned properly. Ended up having surgery to re-amputate and re-attach the piece, works pretty well now, though.

No notable burns yet, but there is still plenty of time for that.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 18, 2011)

Small cuts and burns here and there. Got injured worse when I worked on cars and did heavy metal fabrication.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Small cuts and burns here and there. Got injured worse when I worked on cars and did heavy metal fabrication.


 
Same here, except it was motorcycles & fiberglass fabrication. 

Worst dumbass kitchen move was grabbing the handle of a saute straight out of a 500F oven. :eek2: 

That's something you only do once! 

Except if you're me. :headbonk:


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 19, 2011)

The other day I knocked my Hattori off the chopping board and I did a big no-no and tried to grab it but miraculously I just held onto the end of the handle. Think I was pretty lucky


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 19, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> I was sharpening my knife when a server reached into my cooler, were they apparently had their &%^$ing lunch and hit my elbow with the door, which in turn cut off my right hand pinky at the first joint. I turned around and started screaming at him for being on the line,while at the same time waving my hand at him and covering him with blood. He ran screaming from the restaurant and we never saw him again. Apparently it was Ramadan and he was breaking his fast, when I the catholic covered him in unclean infidel blood. I didn't know. I was just pissed he was on my line and cut my finger off. He was there for 8 years. went to the emergency room after I got the rush done. about an hour later. Had a beautiful Spanish doctor sewed my finger back on and life was good.
> Seven years later I was working on Thanksgiving day and cut off the first joint of my middle finger using a dull, filthy serrated house knife while cutting a bagel of all things. I went to a different emergency room across town and the same beautiful Spanish doctor was there and this time she also used some sort of glue to hold the flesh on. and life was good. She did tell me to get out of this business or it was going to kill me. little did she know a couple of years later it actually did.


 
I like your story the best. By far.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 22, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I like your story the best. By far.


 
thanks. life can be funny sometimes.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 2, 2011)

Was that at St. Vinny's?


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 6, 2011)

A little update to this from me today. I work in a small kitchen and I was trying to get past someone to get into the oven and unfortunately I knocked my 240 Watanabe gyuto off the bench. Even more unfortunately, it landed on my ankle. Thought it was the spine that hit me but then I noticed my sock was red and had a big hole in it. Basically got a 2cm cut right on my ankle bone. Sore as hell and bleeds like a mofo whenever I move my ankle at all. Funny thing is, the knife is fine!


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank goodness the knife is all right! Your ankle can heal itself, eventually!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 7, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Was that at St. Vinny's?


 
beth isreal first time and columbia second time


----------

